# WTB lathe and have tech ?'s



## chippin-in (Feb 23, 2016)

I am looking to buy a lathe for pens, bottle stoppers, small bowls etc. So if your close to Houston, TX and want to sell one at a fair price let me know. Rockler has the excelsior w/ free bed ext for $300.00. anyone speak to it being a good machine? I am lookin at Grizzlys, PSI, Harbor Freight too... Heck, I'm lookin at everything!! So any info is helpful.

But one thing I want to know is this: I have read up on trying to put a speed control on a lathe and it being a bad idea. That said, can you change out a pulley to slow it down? say from 700-800 rpm to 400-500 rpm?

thanks again for the help,

Robert


----------



## Sprung (Feb 23, 2016)

Robert, from what I've read, the Rockler Excelsior is pretty much the same as the Harbor Freight of the same size - and the extension bed from it will bolt right on to the Harbor Freight lathe. For starting out, I've heard that the Rockler Excelsior is a decent lathe and having the extension bed is nice. I have a Jet 1014 with an extension bed and it would just be too awkward for me to get full use out of without the extension bed, IMO.

Depending on your budget, I'd take a look at the Rikon Mini and Midi lathes. Rikon makes a good product and, from what I've seen with others, they have outstanding customer service and stand behind their products. That goes a long way in my book.

The small mini lathes, such as the Excelsior or Harbor Freight or even the Rikon mini will do well for small turnings, such as pens and bottle stoppers and handles and rolling pins, but will be underpowered for small bowls. I've done bowls on my Jet 1014 and will do more bowls on it, but it just doesn't have enough power to do them well. If you're wanting a smaller lathe, but also wanting one that will do well for small bowls, I'd give a serious look at the Rikon 10-220VSR. It's got plenty of power and is variable speed, meaning less pulley changes. I believe @woodtickgreg has one of these, so he should be able to give you a good idea on the lathe.

Lathes do have multi-step pulleys. For example, my Jet 1014 does not have a variable speed adjuster. But it does have a 6 step pulley, so it has 6 speed from 500 RPM to 3975 RPM that I can use.

One other thing to keep in mind. No matter what lathe you buy - cheap, expensive, or inbetween - the lathe is the cheap part of it all. There's turning tools, chucks, etc, etc, etc that you'll end up buying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 23, 2016)

Just got a sale flyer for woodcraft in the mail today... Rikon tools are 10% off next month. I highly recommend the rikon mini.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 23, 2016)

The Rikon is a decent machine form all the feedback I have seen and IMO would be a great way to go. Not sure if you ever get over to Kentucky but this member does have a Jet with bed extension for sale here- http://woodbarter.com/threads/jet-1014-lathe-w-bed-extension-and-tool-rests.22549/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 23, 2016)

@El Guapo

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 23, 2016)

Robert, I have a Jet 1220 that I am looking to sell in the near future. It is larger than the 1014 and uses pulleys to change speeds. The 1220 was replaced by the 1221VS which has a variable speed which is quite a nice feature (sells new for $800 on Amazon and Woodcraft). I don't have a lot of extra tooling, but I could load you up in pen/stopper/bowl blanks! My WB price is $450. If you are interested, I will get pics tonight or tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 23, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Robert, I have a Jet 1220 that I am looking to sell in the near future. It is larger than the 1014 and uses pulleys to change speeds. The 1220 was replaced by the 1221VS which has a variable speed which is quite a nice feature (sells new for $800 on Amazon and Woodcraft). I don't have a lot of extra tooling, but I could load you up in pen/stopper/bowl blanks! My WB price is $450. If you are interested, I will get pics tonight or tomorrow.




I just put in an offer on a PSI turncrafter 10"x18" w/ ext bed, about 3 yrs old for 225. I will see what happens with that and I will keep you in mind and update this after he answers. Don't trouble yourself with pics right now, I made an offer and will hold to it if he accepts, so I will let you know.

Curious tho, what part of Houston, I work in spring and live near 290

thanks,
Robert


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm on the NW side too... near 290/Beltway.


----------



## David Hill (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm in Cuero!
I've got a Vega 14-46 that's ready to sell. l'll include a PSI chuck, and couple of faceplates- different sizes, drive center. Spindle is 1x8.
It'll turn up to 14 in., and does have outboard capability. 1 hp Baldor. I'm second owner, used gently. I'm thinking $750-800.
I'll post pics if interested.
@El Guapo --- was just in your area--- daughter's family lives in Eldridge/Tanner area.


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2016)

David Hill said:


> I'm in Cuero!
> I've got a Vega 14-46 that's ready to sell. l'll include a PSI chuck, and couple of faceplates- different sizes, drive center. Spindle is 1x8.
> It'll turn up to 14 in., and does have outboard capability. 1 hp Baldor. I'm second owner, used gently. I'm thinking $750-800.
> I'll post pics if interested.
> @El Guapo --- was just in your area--- daughter's family lives in Eldridge/Tanner area.



David, were you there yesterday? Several of us were there with El Guapo at the woodworking show. Tony


----------



## David Hill (Feb 28, 2016)

@Tony -- nope- was thereFriday, didnt know about show, Saturday was in Port Occonor.


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 28, 2016)

David Hill said:


> I'm in Cuero!
> I've got a Vega 14-46 that's ready to sell. l'll include a PSI chuck, and couple of faceplates- different sizes, drive center. Spindle is 1x8.
> It'll turn up to 14 in., and does have outboard capability. 1 hp Baldor. I'm second owner, used gently. I'm thinking $750-800.
> I'll post pics if interested.
> @El Guapo --- was just in your area--- daughter's family lives in Eldridge/Tanner area.



That sounds like a heckuva deal, but its a little more than i wanted to spend all at once. I have not heard back from the guy i made my offer to and I now believe el guapo's deal is the one i will pursue. Thank you. Btw are you a trout, red and flounder man? I used to fish all the time in galveston and some in matagorda.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 4, 2016)

@chippin-in --I'm a whatever jumps on the end of the line kind of guy. I like'em all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

